# Custom FP from my demo in Atl



## Brooks803 (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is the FP I made in my demo for the Atl pen turners group. I didn't quite get it finished before time ran out. All that was left was to do the front section. The blank is one of my own cast from a 9" rod of alumilite. That way I can keep everything lined up. My wife has already claimed it for herself and wanted a black ebonite section (who am I to argue with the boss!). I'll eventually replace the gold clip/nib with rhodium/polished steel. I didn't realize that I didn't have any polished #6 nibs already :redface:

I hope those from the demo were able to take home some of the skills/techniques used to make a pen from scratch. Thanks Robert for the extra set of hands! Also here are the measurements again on the taps/dies used:

Cap to body: 12x.8mm triple start
Cap Finial: 9x.75mm
Front section to body: 10x.75mm
Front section internal for nib housing: 7.9x.6mm




















A couple closeups:









Thanks for looking and as always all comments/critiques/questions are welcomed and appreciated!


----------



## redneckmedic (Dec 22, 2012)

I am very impressed with the skills expressed with kitless turns. Well done sir well done.


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 22, 2012)

Outstanding work Jonathon!!!


----------



## 76winger (Dec 22, 2012)

I just love the color combos you keep coming up with. And the design of the pen is very attractive as well. Very nice!


----------



## papaturner (Dec 22, 2012)

Just as awesome as the demo that accompanied it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 22, 2012)

Man I sure hate to miss a demo, especially one i need.   I know a few folks that would like that blank.  Do I have to use a pressure pot with Alumalite?  ONly playing with my Silmar right now.

Looking good


----------



## InvisibleMan (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow, I like those colors.  Very nice


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 22, 2012)

Your wife like purple?    Another beauty Jonathon.


----------



## sumterdad (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice, Maybe we need to talk to the demo cordinator for our club to get one of these demos:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RustySplinters (Dec 22, 2012)

Beautiful!
What bits did you use to make the holes for the taps?


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 23, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about!  There's nothing like the energy in one of your castings Jonathon, and this one is full of action.  Love the shape and look of the pen.


----------



## bluwolf (Dec 23, 2012)

That is sharp Jonathan. I'd like to see a picture when you switch over the hardware.

Mike


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 23, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Your wife like purple?  Another beauty Jonathon.


 
Yeah I don't see why I keep making things with purple...they never leave the house unless it's in her pocket!



sumterdad said:


> very nice, Maybe we need to talk to the demo cordinator for our club to get one of these demos:biggrin::biggrin:


 
ummm....I think my demo fee just went up :tongue: Nah, just get in touch with me ahead of time so I can check the work schedule.



RustySplinters said:


> Beautiful!
> What bits did you use to make the holes for the taps?


 
12mm = 27/64
10mm = 3/8
9mm = 21/64
#6 nib = 17/64 or 9/32 (I can't remember what my notes say down in the shop)



wiset1 said:


> That's what I'm talking about! There's nothing like the energy in one of your castings Jonathon, and this one is full of action. Love the shape and look of the pen.


 
Thanks Tim! I'm really happy with the shape myself. Wasn't really trying for it, it just kinda came out that way. The blank did come out well huh?



bluwolf said:


> That is sharp Jonathan. I'd like to see a picture when you switch over the hardware.
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks Mike! I'll post a couple when I get the nibs in.


----------



## plantman (Dec 23, 2012)

Excellent blank and penmanship !!!!     Jim S


----------



## vanngo5d (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow that's a great looking pen and blank, you made this in your demo?
If your ever in the Houston area i sure could use a demo i'm getting tired of the almost there pens. :frown:

great job -- guess your back is much better.

Don Vann


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 23, 2012)

vanngo5d said:


> Wow that's a great looking pen and blank, you made this in your demo?
> If your ever in the Houston area i sure could use a demo i'm getting tired of the almost there pens. :frown:
> 
> great job -- guess your back is much better.
> ...


 
Thanks Don! Yeah it was just a demo pen. To save alot of time I didn't do any real finishing to it until I got home. 

Funny you should mention that. I'll be in Mt. Enterprise, TX from the 28th till Jan. 2nd visiting my in-laws....although I doubt I'll be able to sneak away for a day :redface:


----------



## vanngo5d (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea I understand that about 2.5hrs from my house. Oh well enjoy the family.

Don Vann


----------



## MDWine (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful material, well done!


----------



## Tortoise (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the pen and the blank! I hope this one will be making its way to Exotics soon!


----------



## Brooks803 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tortoise said:


> I love the pen and the blank! I hope this one will be making its way to Exotics soon!



Thanks Renee! They had some just like this one except I used blue instead of purple.


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice work on the pen and the blank is amazing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 1, 2013)

I usually do not comment about a kitless pen because I know not what I speak. But in this case I would like to talk about the blank. 


As always Jonathon your blanks are so vivid in color. That is what makes them stand out. I am sure you do not want to reveal your source of coloring but if you do I would love to hear it:biggrin:

Now this being a kitless, there is no tube and such so the color is what the color is right???? You always said that with your blanks if you paint the inside of the blank it will highlight one or more of the colors in the blank. Do you do anything to do this with a kitless pen???? Very well shaped as well. Thanks for showing and glad to see your back seems to be doing better.


----------



## jeff (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2013)

Congratulations Jonathon! Jeff doesn't put just any ole pen on the front page.:wink:


----------



## angboy (Jan 1, 2013)

OMG, I'm in love! Or lust!!! Or both!!


----------



## fiferb (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats on making the front page! Well deserved!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 1, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> I usually do not comment about a kitless pen because I know not what I speak. But in this case I would like to talk about the blank.
> 
> 
> As always Jonathon your blanks are so vivid in color. That is what makes them stand out. I am sure you do not want to reveal your source of coloring but if you do I would love to hear it:biggrin:
> ...



Thanks John. I have come to find out that trying to get that depth and translucency in Alumilite is not easy to accomplish. I'll be doing more experiments to try and achieve it but for now I just poured to try and get the same look without needing to paint. I wouldn't want to try to reverse paint something like this! 



jeff said:


> Looks great on the front page :biggrin:



Yes it does!!! Thank you Jeff!



angboy said:


> OMG, I'm in love! Or lust!!! Or both!!



Thanks Angela! I used to live in N. Las Vegas too. Right off Ann & the 95.


----------



## angboy (Jan 2, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do not comment about a kitless pen because I know not what I speak. But in this case I would like to talk about the blank.
> ...



That's very close to me, I'm near Grand Teton and Decatur. bouht my new car at Team Ford right at 95 and Ann.


----------

